# Need Help For  Vfd, Proximity And Braking Setup For My New 1236gh Lathe



## vogeldp (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello, 
           I am new to this forum and have read many post here on the PM channel and have found a wealth of information regarding VFD's, proximity threading and breaking resistors etc. I don't own the PM1340GT  my lathe is the 1236GH from Eisen machinery which was mfg in Taiwan from the same company that made the PM1340GT and is in every way identical except for length (4") and 1 1/2  vs 2 HP. I would like to adapt this lathe to VFD using a 2HP inverter motor, proximity sensor and braking resistor. Is there a complete setup guide for this in writing to include all parts etc?


----------



## mksj (Jul 7, 2016)

They are basically the same machines, the manual shows several different variations on the same model. I have information on the conversion, so you can PM me with your email and I can send further details. I have also done motor conversions to an inverter/vector motor, there are very few motors that will fit and they all require some mods. The information on the possible motor substitutions is in this posting: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...ding-with-a-proximity-stop.45977/#post-393740
Mark


----------



## vogeldp (Jul 7, 2016)

mksj said:


> They are basically the same machines, the manual shows several different variations on the same model. I have information on the conversion, so you can PM me with your email and I can send further details. I have also done motor conversions to an inverter/vector motor, there are very few motors that will fit and they all require some mods. The information on the possible motor substitutions is in this posting: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...ding-with-a-proximity-stop.45977/#post-393740
> Mark


Yes, I read that article and have decided on the  Marathon 2 HP E467 . Thanks for your help. I sent you a PM.


----------



## MarkM (May 2, 2017)

I am considering the Eisen  1236gh.  All my thoughts are in tune with what your doing to it.   There really isn't a whole lot out there as far as people using them and reviews.  I've been in contact with them about a few machines and they seem to be a decent company with a decent rep.  I wonder if the headstock gears are hardened, and if so it should be a great machine.  Good luck with your machine!


----------

